# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  What's going to be the best Prohormone stack?

## Dazza21

Hi guys, been using the usual stuff for years, creatine, protein, vitamins etc etc. Looking into some prohormones for a bulking cycle i'm going to do over summer, looking at 12-15lbs lean mass (will have maximum 2 months of 'free' time, which is enough for the prohormone and pct)

Been reading alot of good stuff about SPAWN, and this at the moment will be my choice if no one changes my mind.

Wondering what stacks people suggest, or even products by themselves, not being rude, but please reply if you've done a cycle yourself not just heard it in the locker room...

----------


## redz

Why not use the real thing?

----------


## Dazza21

> Why not use the real thing?


I'll only have 2 months, and the sides will hopefully be less then say Dbol

----------


## tripmachine

hmmm...... well try tren extreme possibly...... but also i'd say the real thing will be better than pro hormones... my buddy did tren extreme and blew up but also shut down his body..... shuts down your test too ya know right? pricey as well! lol it almost seems cheaper to just run a test only cycle..... I would do that if i were you.... you could do that in 2 months.. run some test prop for 6-8 weeks no prob!

----------


## RATTLEHEAD

na man, if it's your first time go with something less harsh such as Havoc. But compared to most pH's, real AAS has the same sides with much more profound gains..

----------


## Bradly1234

good ph's are steroids . 1-ad is the best ph ever made imo

----------


## RATTLEHEAD

I know they're technically real steroids . But the differences when taken in many ways are just incomparable.

----------


## Bradly1234

could you explain to me some major differences?

----------


## Karbonn

> Why not use the real thing?


New to the site mainly just read the forums but saw this post and it brought me to reply. 

I am 36M and have just started back in the gym. Last time i ran a cycle was in 1996 and it was easy I mentioned I was thinking about it to a couple of friends and np had test by the end of the day. 


Now I have mentioned it to some co-workers, friends, cpl of the local mma guys and nothing. I guess for most of the regulars on this site its easy to get gear, you have long term contacts and a good network of people with similar needs. The rest of us noobs not so much. I am currently stuck in W PA at the mercy of GNC and bodybuilding.com.

If it was as easy as just do the real thing, there wouldnt be so many roid-shop.coms out there ripping off noobs like me. BTW no i never ordered by them i go by the too good to be true usualy is.

----------


## RATTLEHEAD

yea, the gains and the sides are both major differences.. Arguably the only 2 things people care about when taking AAS or PH's.

----------


## ghettoboyd

i personaly would recomend an h-drol cycle your first go around.its the safest and will yeild good results if your diet is on point. your shutdown will be minnimal as well.

----------

